# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  voorstellen

## mableco

Hallo iedereen.
Ik ben mableco en geinteresseerd in diabetes 2, schildklier, ME
omdat ik dat zelf heb en benieuwd ben naar nieuwe feiten, medicijnen en
voorlichting. Ervaringen van anderen. Bijvoorbeeld over de nieuwe verpakking
en bijwerkingen van het medicijn thyrax :Confused: 
groetjes mableco  :Smile:

----------

